# Avicularia geroldi



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I am very interested in this spider - Avicularia geroldi.








This spider is really a blue, as in the photo? I really want to have a long time big blue spider...:blush: I found where to buy, but can not find information on them.  Can anyone has these spiders?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Avic. geroldi care info...?


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

sp1d8r said:


> Avic. geroldi care info...?


Thanks


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Neh probs couldnt find much myself think people just keep them like other avics an they seem to do ok...dont keep avics myself so cant really comment


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You keep them like any other Avic, i have one & it's a right character :2thumb:. They are a stunning Avic.


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

Ha-ha-ha! You persuaded me to  I have already booked their one spider, in the next few days I'll go buy it : victory:


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

At the weekend brought home this spider. He is such a little miracle! :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely pics. Well done on finding one, you don't see them very often :2thumb:. My friend has a female that's been mated & hopefully gravid so i guess i'll be grabbing a couple more :whistling2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well done on a great purchase. A friend of mine has a SAF one of these and it is stunning.


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

corny girl said:


> Lovely pics. Well done on finding one, you don't see them very often :2thumb:. My friend has a female that's been mated & hopefully gravid so i guess i'll be grabbing a couple more :whistling2:


I very much hope that you will succeed :2thumb:



sage999 said:


> Well done on a great purchase. A friend of mine has a SAF one of these and it is stunning.


Thank you very much :blush:

And anyone can put your photo of the adult spider?


----------

